# Installing and configuring Horde-imp [SOLVED]

## codemaker

Hi!

I'm trying to setup horde imp to access my home imaps server but I'm having some problems with it. I've emerged horde-imp, copied config/*.dist files to *.php, have looked inside each of these files to set some configuration settings and have search for documentation on installing horde without any luck.

At this moment, I can access the horde framework configuration web frontend by accessing http://myservername/horde but if I try to access imp all I get is a blank page with no source code. I've read somewhere about enabling error reporting but I don't know how to do this. PHP debug level in php.ini is set to E_ALL

The test.php scritps return all ok.

Any help?Last edited by codemaker on Sat Sep 10, 2005 10:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

Look at the contents of your $HORDE_DIR/imp/config/ dir and check carefully conf.php and servers.php.

----------

## codemaker

I've done that. I think the problem is not in imp configuration. I've been using printf in the php scripts to determine where the problem is (yes, i'm that desperate already) and it seems like the script stops running here:

in imp/lib/base.php, line 51

```

if (is_a(($pushed = $registry->pushApp('imp', $auth_check)), 'PEAR_Error')) {

    if ($pushed->getCode() == 'permission_denied') {

        Horde::authenticationFailureRedirect();

    }

    Horde::fatal($pushed, __FILE__, __LINE__, false);

}

```

The script dies in that first if clause. Commands inside the if block are not executed and commands outside either so I guess something goes wrong with that is_a function but I can't see the error.

EDIT: My "printf quest" continues and I'm getting some interesting results! Be right back.

----------

## codemaker

Ok! I can now see a login form  :Very Happy: 

The script was stoping, not where I said, but further in the code, where imp/config/conf.php was beeing included. Again using printf, I found the problem was here:

```

// Should we display a "report this message as spam" link in the

// message view?

$conf['spam']['reporting'] = false;

// If so, should we report them via email?

$conf['spam']['email'] = 'postmaster@' . $GLOBALS['registry']->getParam('server_name');

// Should we report them via an external program?

//$conf['spam']['program'] = '/usr/local/bin/spamassassin -r';

*/

```

The script stops running in that $conf['spam']['email'] line. Commenting out that line, works. I now have to clean all the code of printfs  :Razz: 

EDIT:

OK! printfs cleaned and now it's working!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kahler

I had the same Problem and it worked for me too.  :Cool: 

You can set the entry via Webconfig again  :Idea: 

----------

